# II E-PLUS retrade within 60 days of check-in



## VacationForever (Sep 25, 2013)

I have never gone into Flexchange period for a retrade but want to ask this question.  Does anyone know if I were to retrade using E-Plus within 60 days of check-in whether I will only see Flexchange inventory?  

In the FAQ it says you can retrade up to 24 hours before check-in.  So I am hopeful my retrade won't be restricted when I retrade close to the check-in date.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm not sure I understand your question.

There is no difference between flexchange inventory and regular inventory. When you are within 59 days of check-in, everything is flexchange. Trading restrictions are relaxed and it is easier to upgrade to a larger unit or better week than your deposited week.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 25, 2013)

I think it's actually a little worse than "flex only". When you are within 60 days you will no longer be able to search beyond the check-in day. Basically once you hit 60 days the check-in day is the new expiration. This is an unnecessary limitation that they should fix. It should remain the cancellation day or at the very least within 60 days.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 25, 2013)

My description above might just be a programming oversight. I had always assumed that you could retrade from a Friday to a Saturday or Sunday check-in by calling a rep even less than 60 days out. You can't do it online inside 60 days. You can only retrade to a check-in day prior to the check-in date.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 25, 2013)

So are you saying that once you are inside 60 days you can only re-trade for inventory up to the checkin day. Or that because you can only search for inventory within 60 days of the date you are searching, you can't see anything beyond the checkin day because it is more than 60 days out?

My thought would be that if you are re-trading within 60 days of checkin that you would be able to see anything 60 days out. So if you are 48 hours ahead of the checkin date and try to re-trade, you could re-trade for something that is now way beyond your original checkin date?

One issue I see is that they advertise that you can re-trade for a week up to a year beyond your original exchange. The problem is that based on current monogramming, if you re-trade inside of 60 days, that one year gets cut down to only six months since you can only re-trade three times.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 25, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> So are you saying that once you are inside 60 days you can only re-trade for inventory up to the checkin day. Or that because you can only search for inventory within 60 days of the date you are searching, you can't see anything beyond the checkin day because it is more than 60 days out?
> 
> My thought would be that if you are re-trading within 60 days of checkin that you would be able to see anything 60 days out. So if you are 48 hours ahead of the checkin date and try to re-trade, you could re-trade for something that is now way beyond your original checkin date?
> 
> One issue I see is that they advertise that you can re-trade for a week up to a year beyond your original exchange. The problem is that based on current monogramming, if you re-trade inside of 60 days, that one year gets cut down to only six months since you can only re-trade three times.



I thought that is what it did the last time but it looks like I might be mistaken. I just checked on an exchange checking in 11/22 and it forces a window to 11/23, which is 59 days out. I am glad to be wrong. I will check tomorrow to make sure the window moves to 11/24.

The last time I might have been within 14 days in which case it may have forced the window to the check-in day only.

I agree they are not properly disclosing the e-trade limitation within 60 days of check-in. Is there disclosure anywhere? It will allow you to buy e-plus on an exchange less than 60 days and in that case the 1 year expiration is blatant false advertising. We know better, but your average customer is not going to be a happy camper.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 25, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I thought that is what it did the last time but it looks like I might be mistaken. I just checked on an exchange checking in 11/22 and it forces a window to 11/23, which is 59 days out. I am glad to be wrong. I will check tomorrow to make sure the window moves to 11/24.
> 
> The last time I might have been within 14 days in which case it may have forced the window to the check-in day only.



I thought I had read that you can re-trade three times for up to a year after the original checkin date of the first exchange up to 24 hours before checkin. Though I can't find anything about the one year now. Just the three re-trades.



> E-Plus
> Put more change in your exchange. With E-Plus, you can retrade your confirmed exchange up to three times for a low, one-time fee.
> 
> Confirm your exchange now, and if you prefer a different destination, resort, or travel date at a later time (up to 24-hours prior to check-in), you can change without having to pay any additional fees. That’s flexibility!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 25, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I thought I had read that you can re-trade three times for up to a year after the original checkin date of the first exchange up to 24 hours before checkin. Though I can't find anything about the one year now. Just the three re-trades.



That actually might still be the case. I remember reading that as well. I am working off the standard retrade option and not e-plus, so perhaps the programming is different. I will know tomorrow because right now I have e-plus on an 11/24/13 check-in day. Today it is exactly 60 days out and forces a window through 11/24/14. Tomorrow it will hopefully keep the same 11/24/14 date and then my info is all wrong and based only on the standard online retrade option. I will post back tomorrow morning on the result.

I should have known better that e-plus has separate programming especially considering the standard retrade does not have a 1 year expiration. I was not thinking it through using the standard retrade option as a test for e-plus.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, please, I would like to know if the dates moved into within 60 days of check-in date after it crosses the 60-day mark.

I made an II trade for mid April 2014 but will only know by late Feb as to whether I need to change the date.  So I know I will hit the 60-day mark... I paid for E-Plus due to this uncertainly, but if it becomes restricted then it is useless.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 26, 2013)

The dates have moved but it is not the check-in day or 59 days from today. It appears to be 59 days from the check-in day. This is actually what you are asking but it is not what I was expecting due to the window being different for a regular retrade. I find this very strange especially since it is not disclosed. I am wondering if you exchange to something after 60 days if it reverts back to the correct expiration date. 

In short, a regular retrade limits to 59 days from the current day if less than 60 days from check-in while an e-plus retrade appears to limit to 59 days from the check-in day. 

See below. The expiration date "was" 11/24/14 with the check-in date 11/24/13. The limitation makes sense but it is not what they advertise.  



> Please select travel dates within the following days:
> 09/26/2013 - 01/22/2014



It would be good to know if you can trade to ~100 days out and then have the original expiration. I cannot test this without needing it but hopefully it can be confirmed at some point. If it works it makes the limitation a little pointless unless you only have one retrade left. 

Does anyone know if you can cancel an e-plus exchange and get a replacement week?


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 26, 2013)

This is exactly what I was afraid would happen.  The moment you cross the 60-day window from check-in you can only re-trade for inventory that are 60 days out from check-in.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 26, 2013)

sptung said:


> This is exactly what I was afraid would happen.  The moment you cross the 60-day window from check-in you can only re-trade for inventory that are 60 days out from check-in.



I don't feel like dealing with a rep on the issue but someone should bring this up to II. The marketing is very clear on the 1 year from check-in expiration and the ability to retrade 24 hours prior. No where that I can see does it state the shortened exhange window inside of 60 days.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 26, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I don't feel like dealing with a rep on the issue but someone should bring this up to II. The marketing is very clear on the 1 year from check-in expiration and the ability to retrade 24 hours prior. No where that I can see does it state the shortened exhange window inside of 60 days.



Perhaps an opportunity to use the new II e-mail address for TUG members?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198023


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 27, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps an opportunity to use the new II e-mail address for TUG members?
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198023



I have sent them an email on clarifications regarding this thread. I will post back if and when they respond.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 27, 2013)

*E-Plus clarification*

We have an answer:



> Thank you for your email.  Please find your requested information below.
> 
> 
> If the E-Plus retrade is performed 60 days or more from the current check-in date, members may request new travel dates from the date of call up to the E-Plus expiration date.
> ...



So once you get within 60 days of check-in you are basically screwed on the 1 year. Since most decent retrades occur within 60 days this forces giving up the retrade expiration in exchange for retrading close to check-in. I still greatly value e-plus even in light of this limitation.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 28, 2013)

It is not a big deal, but an interesting side note is the person answering my email to the II Tug email address at tugmembers@intervalintl.com is the same person that put a hold on my online account because of confusion on me possibly advertising an exchange on redweek (I wasn't). Questions to that email address on what you can and can't do with exchanges, AC's, and XYZ's could reveal better answers than our speculation here on TUG.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It is not a big deal, but an interesting side note is the person answering my email to the II Tug email address at tugmembers@intervalintl.com is the same person that put a hold on my online account because of confusion on me possibly advertising an exchange on redweek (I wasn't). Questions to that email address on what you can and can't do with exchanges, AC's, and XYZ's could reveal better answers than our speculation here on TUG.



I would agree, the e-mail address will be a good source of "official" information. Brian used it to verify that receiving reimbursement on costs of an AC is okay when "giving them away".

I don't know how much XYZ information we would obtain. They don't seem to be willing to give out the grid, someone already asked. The problems with XYZ are that the rules that matter are the interpretation of whatever rep you have on the phone. Challenging them on the rules is not usually successful.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 28, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> We have an answer:
> 
> 
> 
> So once you get within 60 days of check-in you are basically screwed on the 1 year. Since most decent retrades occur within 60 days this forces giving up the retrade expiration in exchange for retrading close to check-in. I still greatly value e-plus even in light of this limitation.



Thank you for getting the official answer... Unfortunately it confirmed what I had suspected.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> So once you get within 60 days of check-in you are basically screwed on the 1 year. Since most decent retrades occur within 60 days this forces giving up the retrade expiration in exchange for retrading close to check-in. I still greatly value e-plus even in light of this limitation.



I am still kind of confused by the answer. For the last bullet, are you restricted to confirming an exchange that is no more than 60 days from the current date, or 60 days after the date of the current confirmation checkin date?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 28, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I am still kind of confused by the answer. For the last bullet, are you restricted to confirming an exchange that is no more than 60 days from the current date, or 60 days after the date of the current confirmation checkin date?



It's the latter. Once you get within 60 days on e-plus the new expiration date is 59 days from the check-in date. So the first day at 59 days out starts the clock ticking on a 118 day window that shrinks each day. I am assuming a replacement week is not allowed but he didn't answer that part.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It's the latter. Once you get within 60 days on e-plus the new expiration date is 59 days from the check-in date. So the first day at 59 days out starts the clock ticking on a 118 day window that shrinks each day. I am assuming a replacement week is not allowed but he didn't answer that part.



But does each retrade then extend that window another 59 days beyond the new current checkin date?

*Example:*
Current Date: 9/28/2013
Date of Current Confirmation: 11/26/2013
Can Currently Book Through: 1/24/2014
You Retrade for Week: 1/17/2014

Can you then retrade for a week sometime out through 3/17/2014?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 28, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> But does each retrade then extend that window another 59 days beyond the new current checkin date?
> 
> *Example:*
> Current Date: 9/28/2013
> ...



My understanding of the third bullet point is no. Once inside 60 days you have a new expiration date and it does not change with any further retrades. But, this is just my interpretation. I would love to test it out but I need the date I already have.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> My understanding of the third bullet point is no. Once inside 60 days you have a new expiration date and it does not change with any further retrades. But, this is just my interpretation. I would love to test it out but I need the date I already have.



If that is the case, it is a very limiting restriction of EPlus that seems to differ from how they advertise it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 28, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> If that is the case, it is a very limiting restriction of EPlus that seems to differ from how they advertise it.



I agree. Even if it is 59 days from each successive retrade it is still not what they advertise. $49 was apparently too good to be true with the assumed benefits.

I still like it as an option but if you are giving the ability for a replacement week it becomes very inflexible. You save a few bucks on a potential retrade fee but might lose an entire deposit if something doesn't work out.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I agree. Even if it is 59 days from each successive retrade it is still not what they advertise. $49 was apparently too good to be true with the assumed benefits.
> 
> I still like it as an option but if you are giving the ability for a replacement week it becomes very inflexible.



Hopefully the suggestion used in post #25 of this thread by Colorado Belle doesn't come back to be bad advice.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 28, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Hopefully the suggestion used in post #25 of this thread by Colorado Belle doesn't come back to be bad advice.



It might but how were we to know? I think there will be plenty of members crying foul. They tout a new program but no where do they mention that if you add e-plus to an exchange <60 days out it is not the advertised 1 year expiration. Using it as a cheap extension would need to be performed more than 60 days from deposit expiration and then retrading for something 1 year out. I still do not know for sure if this works though. They may have programmed the lesser of.


----------



## kckaren21 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Thanks for all of this excellent info!*

I just want to thank all of the members for sharing this excellent info! It saved me from making a mistake within the 60 days. I mostly lurk, but I really want to tell you: I really appreciate you Tuggers for all I have learned here over the years!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 13, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> But does each retrade then extend that window another 59 days beyond the new current checkin date?
> 
> *Example:*
> Current Date: 9/28/2013
> ...



I havent been on much so this may have already been covered but I am happy to report that the answer is yes. I recently did a retrade inside 60 days. This morning when I went to look for a second retrade my window has been extended to 60 days from the new check-in and not the original check-in. So you could do a double or triple retrade and hit a known deposit if you unfortunately already crossed the 60 day window.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Nov 13, 2013)

Am I missing something here?  For a regular deposit - the rule is you have to relinquish your week to II within 60 days.  If you don't, your trading is restricted to the 59 day browse period.

So basically, for $49 the re-trade feature is giving you 3 opportunities to treat the week you already exchanged for (if you want to) as a new II deposit with a a pre-paid exchange fee.  If that's the case - it seems pretty fair to me for the rules to follow those of an original deposit.  I suppose the disclosure language could be more clear, but then realistically, why should the re-trades be SIGNIFICANTLY more flexible than the original trade was?  You can't deposit a week at the last minute without a penalty so why should you be able to dump an already exchanged week back to II with no use restriction consequence?  The $49 buys you the right not to have to pay the exchange fee again - nothing else.  Otherwise everyone could theoretically pay $49 to hold onto prime weeks they "might use" and wait until the day before check in to swap out (and then nobody would end up using the prime deposit).  The line has to be drawn somewhere, no?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 13, 2013)

I know for me what made it confusing is it seemed like it was marketed similar to an old insurance policy that RCI used to have but seened even more flexible.  How it worked with RCI is you payed an extra amount which may have been around $60 for a weeks trade.  It then allowed you up until the day before the exchange and get the original trade value of your week plus a credit for the deposit fee you paid that had to be used again within 6 months.  

The info that was released when the program rolled out made it seem like if you paid the $49 fee you could cancel up until the day of and then you could make 3 additional re-trades confirming out to 1 year from the original exchange.  It just didn't make it clear about the restrictions if you tried to retrade within the 59 day window.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 13, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> The info that was released when the program rolled out made it seem like if you paid the $49 fee you could cancel up until the day of and then you could make 3 additional re-trades confirming out to 1 year from the original exchange.  It just didn't make it clear about the restrictions if you tried to retrade within the 59 day window.



This is exactly right and the marketing was extremely clear. Fair or not, they touted the ability to retrade 24 hours prior with a 1 year expiration. We now know that this is not actually the case as far as the stated rules go.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Nov 13, 2013)

I think II would point out that the statement they make in the marketing material about e-plus is that you can re-trade up to 3 times when you deposit an exchange within 24 hours of check-in.  That's a true statement.  It does not say that those re-trades wouldn't be subject to the same restrictions as any other deposit would if done at the last minute.  In fact, in the FAQ section, II describes the cost benefits specifically as the difference between a regular re-trade and the e-plus option (stating that e-plus works the same as a regular re-trade except with a regular re-trade you'd have to pay the exchange fee again to use the week).  I've never actually done a re-trade, but I'm guessing that if you were to cancel an exchange within the 60 day window, it was never the case that you weren't subject to the 59 day restriction on re-trade?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 14, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> I think II would point out that the statement they make in the marketing material about e-plus is that you can re-trade up to 3 times when you deposit an exchange within 24 hours of check-in.  That's a true statement.  It does not say that those re-trades wouldn't be subject to the same restrictions as any other deposit would if done at the last minute.  In fact, in the FAQ section, II describes the cost benefits specifically as the difference between a regular re-trade and the e-plus option (stating that e-plus works the same as a regular re-trade except with a regular re-trade you'd have to pay the exchange fee again to use the week).  I've never actually done a re-trade, but I'm guessing that if you were to cancel an exchange within the 60 day window, it was never the case that you weren't subject to the 59 day restriction on re-trade?



The "24 hours" reference in the FAQ is not on the deposit, it is on the ability to retrade close to check-in. You can purchase e-plus as long as the exchange date is the day before check-in. 



> Confirm your exchange now, and if you prefer a different destination, resort, or travel date at a later time (up to 24-hours prior to check-in), you can change without having to pay any additional fees. That’s flexibility!





> Q. When can I purchase E-Plus?
> 
> E-Plus can be purchased when an exchange request is initially placed and continuing up to 5 days after your exchange has been confirmed so long as the purchase is prior to the check-in date of the originally confirmed resort accommodations.





> Q. Does E-Plus expire?
> 
> Yes. E-Plus is valid for a year from the check-in date of your first exchange confirmation. It does not extend with the check-in dates of your retrades.



The difference in the other stuff you are comparing it to like a cancellation or a regular retrade (the two are not the same) is that they were never marketed as a selling point. Us Tuggers might be one thing but you really can't expect your customers to be understanding when the reality is not actually what is stated. Does it expire in 1-year? Not if you retrade close the the touted 24 hours from check-in. Also not if you buy on an exchange at the touted day before check-in. For most customers it is misleading to say the least. 

I still think E-Plus is great. To maximize your expiration window it might be best to give up the first retrade and exchange for the latest possible date. Targeting a resort that has 24 month deposits will allow a 3 year e-plus expiration from the date of purchase. To me it is a bargain for $49 and I attach it to just about all my exchanges.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know.  I see what you guys are saying about marketing, but a re-trade really is just like another deposit.  When you make the original exchange, you are confirming a week that would otherwise be available to other members.  When you initiate a re-trade you are actually re-depositing that confirmed week back into the trading bank.  When a week is deposited 24 hours before the check-in date it's often not going to be used by anyone.  This is especially true in areas where flight arrangements are required to get there.  In any event, it would make no sense for $49 to buy all members the right to dump weeks immediately before check in (3 times per owned week).  If that was the case - a large amount of good trades would regularly go to waste.  It wouldn't be good for anyone.   

E-trade allows you to make plans far in advance with the security of knowing that if your plans fall through, you don't have to pay another exchange fee if you cancel.  They are giving you 3 re-trades, so if you need to cancel, you can reserve pretty much anything far in the future to give you enough time to figure out how you want to use the week (since you can cancel again later).  All of that is great as long as the weeks that get re-traded are realistically tradable upon re-deposit.  60 days is enough time for another member to make arrangements - 24 hours isn't.  That's why the deposit rules are the way they are, and it makes complete sense to me for this new feature to follow the same logic.  It's true the marketing could be clearer that the limitations of regular depositing apply when you re-deposit through e-trade, but on the other hand it does not specifically advertise that those rules are waived either.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 14, 2013)

I completely agree with all of that except you can actually dump a redeposit 3 times right before check-in. It is very much in the customer's favor. For example you can retrade the day before check-in 3 times for something 59 days out. Like you said all three of those "redeposits" will likely go unused while the 59 days would get taken, especially something like a Marriott.

Another big advantage is the cheap deposit extension. The extension fee is $189 but instead you can extend for a year plus get three free retrades for $49 using E-Plus. I think the benefits far outweigh any drawbacks. My previous thinking on the biggest drawback of a shorter expiration is eliminated by doing an initial exchange for something 24 months out.

Now my number one thing given up with e-plus is the right to do a request, otherwise I attach it to every exchange I make with a non-Marriott deposit. E-plus cannot be used with a Marriott deposit but it can be used to exchange into a Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 16, 2013)

You lose the ability to do a request regardless. Once you do an exchange one can no longer request unless you outright cancel, EPlus or not.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## twinmommy19 (Nov 18, 2013)

> I completely agree with all of that except you can actually dump a redeposit 3 times right before check-in. It is very much in the customer's favor. For example you can retrade the day before check-in 3 times for something 59 days out. Like you said all three of those "redeposits" will likely go unused while the 59 days would get taken, especially something like a Marriott.



Isn't the rule similar for a regular cancellation?  I've never cancelled before, but can't you cancel a regular exchange at the last minute and still get your deposit back (minus your exchange fee and with restriction penalties applying for cancelling at the last minute)?  As I said - I could be wrong as I've never cancelled an exchange before.

Realistically, the only way II would allow members to place requests with e-plus would be if they ever decide to charge an additional fee to offer this option.  From their perspective, there is no benefit in doing it for free.  It would be like a "request first" exchange except with that II's incentive is getting to keep an exchange fee if they find you a match.  There would have to be some added financial perk in it for them.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Nov 18, 2013)

> I completely agree with all of that except you can actually dump a redeposit 3 times right before check-in. It is very much in the customer's favor.



You can do this, but not without the 59 day restriction being placed on your re-trade usage if you "dump" at the last minute.  That's why I think the rule is very fair (though perhaps not advertised well enough).


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 18, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> You lose the ability to do a request regardless. Once you do an exchange one can no longer request unless you outright cancel, EPlus or not.



Good point.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 18, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> You can do this, but not without the 59 day restriction being placed on your re-trade usage if you "dump" at the last minute.  That's why I think the rule is very fair (though perhaps not advertised well enough).



Yes but the 59 days moves each time you retrade. It is 59 days from the new check-in date. So you actually get close to a 6 month max if you retrade at the last moment all 3 times. I don't know if they intended it to be from each new check-in day or not but I agree it is more than fair.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 18, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> Isn't the rule similar for a regular cancellation?  I've never cancelled before, but can't you cancel a regular exchange at the last minute and still get your deposit back (minus your exchange fee and with restriction penalties applying for cancelling at the last minute)?  As I said - I could be wrong as I've never cancelled an exchange before.



I thought you couldn't cancel a normal exchange once inside 14 days. Maybe my assumption is incorrect.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 18, 2013)

No it just becomes even more restricted.  At 7 days before check in you lose everything.



> (iii) When a Member notifies II of his or her desire to cancel
> the Conﬁrmation from 13 to seven days prior to the ﬁrst date of
> occupancy of his or her Host Accommodations, the Member may
> request substitute exchange accommodations from limited
> ...


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 18, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> No it just becomes even more restricted.  At 7 days before check in you lose everything.



Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## presley (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks to everyone, especially Saintsfanfl, for this thread.  I just booked an exchange over a year out and took the E-Trade option since life can change so much in a year.  

The advertising still doesn't explain that if I retrade in the 60 days before check in, I'll only have the ability to trade for Flex.  It's still totally worth it, but had I not come here and search old threads to see how it worked, I wouldn't have known.  I'm not sure non-Tuggers will know until they are already in the situation.


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 30, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I completely agree with all of that except you can actually dump a redeposit 3 times right before check-in. It is very much in the customer's favor. For example you can retrade the day before check-in 3 times for something 59 days out. Like you said all three of those "redeposits" will likely go unused while the 59 days would get taken, especially something like a Marriott.
> 
> Another big advantage is the cheap deposit extension. The extension fee is $189 but instead you can extend for a year plus get three free retrades for $49 using E-Plus. I think the benefits far outweigh any drawbacks. My previous thinking on the biggest drawback of a shorter expiration is eliminated by doing an initial exchange for something 24 months out.
> 
> Now my number one thing given up with e-plus is the right to do a request, otherwise I attach it to every exchange I make with a non-Marriott deposit. E-plus cannot be used with a Marriott deposit but it can be used to exchange into a Marriott.



I recently did 3 Marriott-to-Marriott exchanges and payed for ePlus on all 3 exchanges.  You state that "E-plus cannot be used with a Marriott deposit", I don't understand that statement, can you elaborate?

On one exchange, I deposited a Marriott studio for a Ko'Olina studio, for the exact dates that I need it for.  What's the best way to retrade it for a 1 or 2 BDRM, wait until I'm within 60 days, I assume as usual. With ePlus, do I have to search using a 1 or 2 BDRM using the 1 or 2 BDRM to hold it, call II, and then do the retrade? Or, do I use the studio trade, select ePlus, and  then do a search and retrade that way, hoping that I would see something larger than a studio, which I didn't think that I would? Or do I have the whole thing wrong, in that I select ePlus, my studio week at Ko'Olina gets redeposited, and I have to re initiate a new search, which would only be a studio for a studio?  Sounds like I'm totally confused on ePlus.

My latest exchange is another Marriott studio for another Ko'Olina studio.  Unfortunately, the check-in date is off by 1-day. I need to re-trade this unit for another studio on the correct days and maybe catch a larger unit in the process.

A general question would be: with ePlus, do you have to relinquish your exchanged week back to II and initiate a new search?  If so, that's scary.

Thanks,


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> I recently did 3 Marriott-to-Marriott exchanges and payed for ePlus on all 3 exchanges.  You state that "E-plus cannot be used with a Marriott deposit", I don't understand that statement, can you elaborate?



Saintsfan's post was at a time when II did not allow members to add EPlus to Marriott exchanges. That has since changed and now they have opened EPlus up to Marriott owners/memnbers. At least the non Destinations Club members. See this thread where Saintsfan announced in the Marriott forum where II opened EPlus up to Marriott owners.



> On one exchange, I deposited a Marriott studio for a Ko'Olina studio, for the exact dates that I need it for.  What's the best way to retrade it for a 1 or 2 BDRM, wait until I'm within 60 days, I assume as usual. With ePlus, do I have to search using a 1 or 2 BDRM using the 1 or 2 BDRM to hold it, call II, and then do the retrade? Or, do I use the studio trade, select ePlus, and  then do a search and retrade that way, hoping that I would see something larger than a studio, which I didn't think that I would? Or do I have the whole thing wrong, in that I select ePlus, my studio week at Ko'Olina gets redeposited, and I have to re initiate a new search, which would only be a studio for a studio?  Sounds like I'm totally confused on ePlus.



You can do the retrade online in the My History page. There is a "Start Retrade" link where you can search for new possible retrades. Don't wait until 60 days out, check regularity. Weeks pop up often.



> My latest exchange is another Marriott studio for another Ko'Olina studio.  Unfortunately, the check-in date is off by 1-day. I need to re-trade this unit for another studio on the correct days and maybe catch a larger unit in the process.
> 
> A general question would be: with ePlus, do you have to relinquish your exchanged week back to II and initiate a new search?  If so, that's scary.
> 
> Thanks,



You don't relinquish your week back to II to do a new search. Just use the Start Retrade link and you will be able to search for new possible retrades. Your original exchange is not lost unless you confirm a new trade.


----------

